# lost werner powerhouse 197 on gore



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

There was a Powerhouse on the right bank yesterday at Gore rapid, I think. Didn't get a close look at it because one of the blades was completely removed. Probably worth salvaging, Werner will generally put another blade back on for 1/2 price.
Joe


----------



## C-mac9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Lost paddle.*

I live in northern NM so it is a long drive to get up there. Are you heading back in any time soon? If you think that werner will fix it i would pay somebody to ship it. The paddle had been used I think 6 days. Thanks joe


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

We have the paddle, totally fine a little wear on it but not bad, Christian paddled it out and its at his house, I thought some of you NM boys were coming up for the Black canyon?
-Tom


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have your paddle. give me a call and we can figure it out.

203-383-9368


----------



## C-mac9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hey thank you guys for finding that paddle. I had just got it and haven't put my name on it yet. Are you guys going to paddle the black canyon this weekend? I'm out, have family coming but if Rolf is going to meet you up there you could just give him the paddle. Thanks a bunch

Cameron


----------

